# Dashing through the snow...



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

It's hard to believe, but my Darcy puppy is now 9.5 months old! It was a nice sunny day today so I took some shots during our walk.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

LOVE the last one the best. Darcy is so handsome! 

p.s. Darcy is just 8.5 mths? I thought Darcy and Nickel share the same birthday (2/26), no?


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> LOVE the last one the best. Darcy is so handsome!
> 
> p.s. Darcy is just 8.5 mths? I thought Darcy and Nickel share the same birthday (2/26), no?


Thanks! Yes, you`re right, typo on my post! He`s 9.5 months (well close to 10 now I guess). I will have to go back and fix it.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL~ Because I hv that on my poodle calendar: Nickel & Darcy's bday


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok the dane butt sniff photo is a classic! 

Sherry


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Darcy & Finnegan have the same ski jacket! Darcy looks so handsome!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

MTWaggin said:


> Ok the dane butt sniff photo is a classic!
> 
> Sherry


hehe, I know, I love it! There's a few great danes who come to the park and whenever Darcy interacts with them, it makes me laugh.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

cavon said:


> Darcy & Finnegan have the same ski jacket! Darcy looks so handsome!


Ah, nice! For now I have to put his harness over the jacket, but I'm planning to get a hole cut in the back so I can put it under.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Darcy pictures!!! What a stunning boy!!! He is just adorable, I love him!!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Darcy should be wary of that dane's tail! When I was a kid, a friend owned a gentle giant of a dane named -- what else? -- Scooby Doo. When Scooby's tail was wagging fast, getting hit by it was like being whacked by a broom handle. Gave me a big bruise one time! Probably send Darcy flying.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I can't believe how much he has grown! He is so tall and mature looking now! He is gorgeous!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

These are wonderful. D'Arcy is looking great. And yes, the Dane photo is fantastic. That needs to bee in next years calendar!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

LEUllman said:


> Darcy should be wary of that dane's tail! When I was a kid, a friend owned a gentle giant of a dane named -- what else? -- Scooby Doo. When Scooby's tail was wagging fast, getting hit by it was like being whacked by a broom handle. Gave me a big bruise one time! Probably send Darcy flying.


Yikes, I know, those danes are huge! That one is actually quite timid so its tail doesn't come out much. There's a younger one who comes to the park as well though, and when he gets playing, I'm scared for me let alone Darcy! I always gather him up if things are getting too crazy with the giant dogs, I don't want him getting trampled.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Darcy's adorable! Love the photos with snow on his muzzle. So glad you took your time in getting just the right poodle for you.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

That does look like a really nice warm jacket. Can you tell me where you got it? I suppose it cost a fortune!! 

I really don't know if poodles need a jacket outside in winter. How do you know if a dog is cold -- other than the dog comes inside quickly!!

I have a knitted sweater that fits my Shih-tzus and it would fit Lucy too, but its not very warm I wouldn't think. The Shih-tzus don't stay out long. My Golden would stay out and roll around in the snow when it was 35 below and she never had a coat on. Lucy races around but I really have no idea whether she is cold or not and I would get her one of those jackets so long as its not too expensive.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I love seeing pictures of Darcy. He looks like he has the longest legs....until I saw the next picture with the Great Dane! He looks like he is having a blast.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

THAT is Mr. Darcy?!! That grown up, long legged, Handsome boy??!! He has grown into Such a lovely looking boy!! Just wonderful.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Love the pics! He's gorgeous and having a great time!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Purley said:


> That does look like a really nice warm jacket. Can you tell me where you got it? I suppose it cost a fortune!!
> 
> I really don't know if poodles need a jacket outside in winter. How do you know if a dog is cold -- other than the dog comes inside quickly!!
> 
> I have a knitted sweater that fits my Shih-tzus and it would fit Lucy too, but its not very warm I wouldn't think. The Shih-tzus don't stay out long. My Golden would stay out and roll around in the snow when it was 35 below and she never had a coat on. Lucy races around but I really have no idea whether she is cold or not and I would get her one of those jackets so long as its not too expensive.


Darcy's coat is from Bark & Fitz (and is branded by them), but the actual coat is made by RC Pets and is the West Coast Rainwear coat size 14. West Coast Rainwear I think it was around $40 or so. You can always look for them on sale (as I did). The problem is mini poodles wear a size that is often sold out, so in the end I had to pay full price!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Awww Darcy is so handsome!! He is only 2 weeks younger than Panda, he turned 10 months yesterday.

He has a lovely face, gorgeous boy!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I heart Darcy  He is one cute mini!!

Love the snow beard pictures! The play bow with the frisbee is my favorite. He looks like he's saying "Go ahead, try and take it"


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'm really happy with how my little guy is turning out. 



apoodleaday said:


> I heart Darcy  He is one cute mini!!
> 
> Love the snow beard pictures! The play bow with the frisbee is my favorite. He looks like he's saying "Go ahead, try and take it"


Haha, you nailed it, that's exactly what he's saying! Chase me is his favourite game. Unfortunately he often prefers that to actually retrieving, so we're working on when we're playing retrieve and when we're playing chase me and how he can tell the difference...


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Cdnjennga said:


> Darcy's coat is from Bark & Fitz (and is branded by them), but the actual coat is made by RC Pets and is the West Coast Rainwear coat size 14. West Coast Rainwear I think it was around $40 or so. You can always look for them on sale (as I did). The problem is mini poodles wear a size that is often sold out, so in the end I had to pay full price!



i just bought one for Finnegan at PetValu, also red, but his was a size 28. I think I paid 54.99 for it.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I LOVE snow nose poodles!! Lovely photos of you dogs enjoying the snow, and I love Darcy's name!_


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow!!! He's all grown up. It's been awhile since I've been on I know. He's so handsome. Glader is a big boy now too. Not puppies anymore.


----------



## 2 Poods (Oct 20, 2010)

Beautiful spoo. Like the coat. Where did you find that coat? I'm looking for a new coat for my spoos.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

2 Poods said:


> Beautiful spoo. Like the coat. Where did you find that coat? I'm looking for a new coat for my spoos.


Thanks, he's actually a mini! There's info on the coat a couple of posts up from here - it's by RC pets.


----------

